# Salt Lick Sauce recipe?



## mr squatch (Nov 6, 2015)

I did a search but didn't find what I am looking for.  I live close to the Salt Lick in Driftwood, TX and love their sauce and often buy it by the quart.  Problem is, it is incredibly high in calories.  I have tried several times to recreate the sauce and even followed a recipe online that claims to be a recreation.  The recipe I found online is good but it still isn't close enough to the salt lick sauce.  Does anyone have an idea on how to make this sauce (and hopefully cut some of the calories out)?


----------



## H00K (Dec 24, 2018)

Here you go:  http://forum.bigsteelkeg.com/index.php?topic=4735.0


----------

